# Englewood and Lemon Bay Inshore Fishing



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

We love that area. If it doesn't go to hell in 20 years we might retire there.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Great group and nice commentary!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice! I've got lots of bluefish and trout on that same flat you caught that bluefish. My wife and I have also stayed at the Wannabe. Not bad for a fishing motel on the beach!


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Some yeats back we stayed at Island house. Perfect nice kitchen and two bedroom. Has changed hands and I hear a bit more $. now


----------

